# Attwood



## Bass-n-Beer (Mar 5, 2010)

What has the bite been like lately? are the white bass biten ?


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Cross eyed crayfish, and fish the side where the water is the wettest! I also heard guys have been killin them on homemade spoons made from butter knives and key chain snap rings!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

The whites are still biting, crappies on the docks. Let me know when you are going.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

We've been hitting it pretty steady at The Wood lately, lots and lots of sub legal crappies and hammer handle eyes. Only one white bass in our last three trips. Dad lost one huge eye before i could get the net under him, looked to be in the 5 to 6 lb range and I managed to land one equal in size, that was a week ago. We've changed tactics and have gone from vertical jigging vibe-e's to slow trolling/drifting 1/8 oz jigs tipped with a minnow in the 5 to 9 feet of water range. White, pearl/white, pearl/chart. have been most productive colors. We've covered almost every inch of the lake and seemed to pick up fish just about every where we went. We got surveyed last Sunday and were told we were the only ones who reported catching anything. In fact we were catching fish as we were being surveyed. Angie caught a couple nice channel cats in 20 inch range last Sunday right off the bat. Not sure why we haven't gotten into any white bass we went specifically for them twice now and like i said we only managed one fish a nice fat 14 incher and that was it, and I caught it on a #1 Mepps inline spinner in white. Thinking about going down tomorrow I don't know though with it being a holiday weekend I may just opt to stay home and avoid the crowds.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Stay at home sam that's what I'm doin no way u catch me out on lake this weekend. Its goin to be a mess all weekend. But do u think the eyes r turning on been out a few times this year and not a keeper eye. I hope to make it out tuseday or Wednesday.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

koonzie99 said:


> Stay at home sam that's what I'm doin no way u catch me out on lake this weekend. Its goin to be a mess all weekend. But do u think the eyes r turning on been out a few times this year and not a keeper eye. I hope to make it out tuseday or Wednesday.


The decision to stay home was made a lot easier by the fact that I'm working this weekend. As far as the eyes turning on, well they can always be caught but the trick is figuring out where they are and what they are eating. We've been very consistent in picking them up on the jig/minnow in 5ft to 9ft of water. Once we pick up a few fish trolling we waypoint the spot then set up on top of it with Vib-e's. This has produced a lot of fish over the past three weeks but we've only managed 1 legal sized fish but we've lost quite a few right at the boat that have been real hogs. I bet I've caught near close to 100 saugeyes in the 12" to 14 3/4" range over the past month. The big ones are in there you just have to be patient and put in the time and you'll get them. Temps are suppose to cool off again in the coming week so conditions should be a lot more comfortable to fish in. If you're ever down that way keep an eye out for me I drive a white '08 F150 4x4 extended cab pickup and my boat is a beige and tan 15 1/2ft Sea Nymph deep v with a 9.8 Mercury 110 Thunderbolt outboard. My truck has 2 Canton McKinley Football decals on the rear window of the cab if see me don't be shy give me a shout! I'm usually with my dad or sister Angie or both.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea iv got lil guys just no big ones. I'll say hi if I see ya u do the same I'm in a red f150 with olive-green 16' tracker. Hope I can hit the lake one or two days this week


----------



## ASTONECOLD1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I was on vacation this past week , and was down there Monday , Wednesday and Thursday . I caught 19 saugeyes all together , and not one was over 14 inches . I have not caught any white bass , but caught a few crappie in the 12" range and let them go . Three days on the lake and not having to work was reward enough .


----------



## John 21:3-6 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fished yesterday and caught a little bit of everything, mostly 8-9 inch black & white crappie though. (Nothing worth bragging about ) Caught fish around boat docks by bistro area with 1/16 oz jig tipped with minnie or piece of worm. Fish slow.... caught alot of yellow perch which surprised me because I did not perch numbers were like that in Atwood.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I havent really caught anything at Atwood the times I have been there this year but I have seen some nice eyes floating dead on the surface
I didn't have a clue as to what is killing them or if it is still happening as I have't been there in a little over a week


----------

